
Undercover Facebook moderator was instructed not to remove hate speech - okket
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/17/17582152/facebook-channel-4-undercover-investigation-content-moderation
======
ameixaseca
It's the same argument again and again but nobody that defends this really
think this through.

For the ones that still want "fake news" completely banned, I have a question:
who is going to decide what is true and what is not? A company? The
government? Will we have "commissions of truth" deciding what can be published
or not? Will the users "vote" on what can be published or not?

Please come with a proper solution and stop arguing for something you and
nobody else want. Thanks.

~~~
ralusek
The same two things always come to mind.

1.) Always assume it's the people you don't agree with that are going to
decide what can and can't be said.

2.) Understand that definitions wander and interpretation is everything. If
Orthodox Jew Been Shapiro needs a $600,000 security unit to allow him to speak
at Berkeley because of "his white supremacist bullshit," note that the
censorious don't seem particularly interested in the precise content of the
speech.

